# Comics/movies/shows with a human/anthropomorphic animal couple?



## Hakucho-Ann (May 12, 2013)

Can anyone name some animated series/movies/comics where the romantic couple featured are a human (woman), and an anthropomorphic animal, like a lion or a wolf, who STAYS an anthropomorphic animal? 


Recently I saw this for the French cartoon 'ArgaÃ¯ - The Prophecy' ('ArgaÃ¯ - La prophÃ©tie') and at first I thought that it was going to be just that - a handsome, anthro lion who's in love with a human (if not elf) woman









Then I watched some of it, and it turns out she's just a highly stylised cat. Oh well; it's still fun to watch, so far!


That said, I was wondering if any stories with aforementioned interspecies-relationships do exist out there - in the light-hearted/more innocent sense? My preference is hetero relationships (human woman and literal animal man) and animation/comics, though others are also welcome. Though I'd rather people named series/films where the romance is the main focal point, rather than something thrown in for cheap laughs in passing (namely anything by Seth MacFarlane, as an example...)

Again - stories where the anthropomorphic animal STAYS an anthropomorphic animal, rather than transforms into a human (and vice versa). I hope that helps!


----------



## benignBiotic (May 12, 2013)

Whyyy?

There are lists here. Some of those will be human/anthro.


----------



## Teal (May 12, 2013)

Who framed roger rabbit............................you creep.


----------



## Hakucho-Ann (May 12, 2013)

I'm sorry? How is my post creepy? If it's the bestiality implications (human/anthro), I assure you that that's far from what I actually had in mind.


----------



## Hakucho-Ann (May 12, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Whyyy?
> 
> There are lists here. Some of those will be human/anthro.




It's an incomplete list though, and I felt that it would be better to ask here, since my question is pretty specific.


----------



## Teal (May 12, 2013)

Hakucho-Ann said:


> I'm sorry? How is my post creepy? If it's the bestiality implications (human/anthro), I assure you that that's far from what I actually had in mind.


 Haha sure. And why does the human have to be a woman? Got a problem with human males?


----------



## benignBiotic (May 12, 2013)

Hakucho-Ann said:


> It's an incomplete list though, and I felt that it would be better to ask here, since my question is pretty specific.


I doubt you'll find more examples than those _because_ the question is so specific.


----------



## Hakucho-Ann (May 12, 2013)

Teal said:


> Haha sure. And why does the human have to be a woman? Got a problem with human males?



No? It's just a preference.


----------



## tid-us (May 14, 2013)

Man I can not think of anything that is not on that TV tropes list.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 14, 2013)

Final Fantasy XII has Fran and Balthier and is inverted to the example in that Balthier is a male human and Fran is a female viera, an anthropomorphic mostly-female race of literal Playboy Bunnies, designed to arouse gamers and make them feel sick for being aroused at the same time (like Krystal from "Star Fox"). We can only assume that their relationship is more than just platonic but at least Square had the decency to tell us, not show us. Many variations of the "Little Red Riding Hood" suggest a romantic relationship between her and the Big Bad Wolf. In fact, I often fantasize about my fursona as Lil Red's lupine boyfriend/husband.

The reason why I don't find it to be bestiality is that most authors don't go to great lengths to make it seem like the anthropomorphic characters are anything more than humans in animal costumes that are Krazy-Glued to their human skin. If you give them sentience, an anthropomorphic creature is for all intents and purposes, a human covered in fur.If you were writing about actual wolf people, then you'd have to mention knots, the female estrus or "heat" cycle, scent-marking, and the difficulties of caffeine consumption- but most Furry authors just go on about how human werewolves are. They drink coffee, wear human clothing, even subscribe to religions and political parties lifted wholesale from the real world; therefore, anthropomorphic animals are just us in costumes. And costume sex is a kink but not the most bizarre fetish out there


----------



## Heliophobic (May 14, 2013)

This thread is stupid but arouses my interest regardless.


----------



## Clancy (May 27, 2013)

xcvcvz czv zc vzxc v


----------

